# Changing my quarantine pen to a cold weather breeding pen



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I am changing my quarantine pen to a cold weather breeding pen. I know im nuts. I just thought i would get that out of the way for all who is thinking it.

The structure that holds the plastic pans.










The bottom of the floor with the warmers installed.










The top of the floor.










The floor installed. There is a carpet flap to cover the opening to the pans. This can easily be lifted to clean the pans.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks great. I bet it keeps things warm. Any way of a feather or nesting material catching on fire? If it makes the lost a 100 degrees it must get hot to maintain that temp. Just thinking about that as it looks like a great set up.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The door. There is wire for summertime use and clear plexiglass covers that can be removed.










The door installed.










The flap.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice set up


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No nesting materials will be used. Just carpet.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The light and timer.










The latch to hold the door shut.










I will put a piece of metal flashing over the warmer to set the waterer on and keep it dry.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I also put a hook to hold the pen door open when I am working in there.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It should be a good setup for one pair I will find out very soon. The whole setup cost about 10 bucks I used all the left over materials from all the other constuction things I did. The timer is courtesy of my wifes christmas box. I will deal with that about a year from now. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

tjc1 said:


> That looks great. I bet it keeps things warm. Any way of a feather or nesting material catching on fire? If it makes the lost a 100 degrees it must get hot to maintain that temp. Just thinking about that as it looks like a great set up.


 I don't think the warmers get hot enough to catch anything on fire. They use them in office buildings on desks where there are a lot of papers around. I don't know though.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I might buy one and put some feathers and nesting material on it to test it out because I think that is a great idea


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

tjc1 said:


> I think I might buy one and put some feathers and nesting material on it to test it out because I think that is a great idea


They work, I have been using them in my lofts for years, but I never tested them for that.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

My birds have tobacco stems and pine needles. Plus they use feathers in their nest. I dont want to come in to the loft and see them rolling cigarettes with the stems and smoking. But it would be great when I make a mistake and have squabs in the middle of the winter.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- very nice design and set up. I like the warmers. Just make sure eggs and youngsters don't over heat. You state you used them in your lofts for years so I'm sure they are safe. Looks like you thought of everything, which you always do. Great job, I think it's great that you are always improving what already looks perfect. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I just tested the warmers for 6 hrs and the bowl only got 50 degrees I don't think that will be to hot for the eggs and will help keep the babies warm when the parents get off of them. I will find out soon enough, I will put a pair in there this weekend to see if it works.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a very nice set up.Lucky birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The pen is done and the birds go in tonight. I put a perch under the pans so if they want to sit under there they don't have to sit on the wire. I put a peice of metal flashing on the warmer for the water to keep water off of it and shorting it out.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- smart move putting the flashing under the waterer. You can never be to careful when it comes to accidents. They always seem to be waiting to happen.-yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

is the perch over the nest bowl and waterier?? just asking the location ... aka demand a large outside shot of the whole thing .... ha ha


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking breeding pen. Truly will be helpful for those winter pairings!


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

u must have money to burn. vary nice set up


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> is the perch over the nest bowl and waterier?? just asking the location ... aka demand a large outside shot of the whole thing .... ha ha


 The perch is in the bottom of the pen under the nest box. Last year I just had a shelf in there and they hung out on the wire floor in the bottom of the pen so I thought this year I would put a perch in there to make it easier on there feet. I will try to get pic but I have a pair of birds in there now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

doveman2 said:


> u must have money to burn. vary nice set up


 I do, I burned about 10 bucks on this project.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> is the perch over the nest bowl and waterier?? just asking the location ... aka demand a large outside shot of the whole thing .... ha ha


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I put some tobacco stems in the pen yesterday and today I have a little nest and an egg in there. We will see very soon if the heated bowl works or not. As soon as they set for a while I will candle the eggs to see. I may have screwed up on the cold weather breeding pen, it's been warm ever since I built it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Eggs are due to hatch today I have my fingers crossed


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems like it worked out for the best, the way its been cold the last week.
Good Luck


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Mell, Are you breeding yet? I'm not sure these eggs are going to hatch unless they started sitting on them later than I though. I'm having problems the birds are laying eggs but then never sitting on them, I see the birds mating, and the loft is heated, and lighted 17 hours a day. Gary


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The pen is great! Im not sure they really need a heated nest bowl though..it could throw off the incubation temps which need to be pretty perfect. hope they hatch!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> The pen is great! Im not sure they really need a heated nest bowl though..it could throw off the incubation temps which need to be pretty perfect. hope they hatch!


 You may be right about that, I rechecked the records and their due tomorro. In the future I may only turn it on when the chicks are born. I would keep them warmer when the parents stop sitting on them and they don't have all there feathers yet. The eggs are heavy so if they don't hatch they may be dead in the shell.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Well the experiment didn't work, the eggs never developed. Back to the drawing board. I turned the heater off for the next round. I will use it when the babies get to big for the mother to sit on them, if it's very cold out.


----------

